# Demogorgon pictures!



## juliacuunjieng (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm new on this forum, so please excuse me if I haven't quite learned the ropes. 
I'm from the Philippines, and my name is Julia Cu Unjieng (pronounced as coo-oon-hing) We found out today that my four month old tegu is a baby boy, and so my brother decided to name him Demogorgon. Maybe it's a little bit of an eccentric name, but I quite like it. 

His temperament is just incredible, although he's still quite hyper and doesn't always stay on my lap when I wish him to, which is to be expected I suppose. Overall I'm very happy with him, and can't wait for him to get some of those jowls! 

Anyway, here are some pictures for anyone who would like to see him. 

P.S - Some tips and tricks would be more than welcome! I'd like to give him the best care I could manage.


----------



## Murkve (Aug 17, 2012)

Beautiful. 'Gu.

I love reds that look like darker Black & Whites. I know what you mean about being a bit hyper. My Hybrid is generally fine when I handle her, but she still has a very strong flight reflex if she gets away.


----------



## juliacuunjieng (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you!

Yeah, I just have to remember that I must look like a giant to him. What type of Hybrid is she?


----------



## Murkve (Aug 17, 2012)

juliacuunjieng said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Yeah, I just have to remember that I must look like a giant to him. What type of Hybrid is she?



Just a Red x B&W. Nothing overly exotic. She does have a beautiful bright orange belly, though. Here's pics in This Thread.

I wasn't even aware Tegus were bred in the Phillipines. Another member here has had success feeding their Tegu balut from an Asian Grocer. I don't think I could, but I imagine it's a bit easier for you to find.


----------



## juliacuunjieng (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh she's so cute! I love her pattern!

Balut... that's quite interesting. I'll look into it, though to be honest I'm still learning how to feed him things that actually look like they were alive at one point or another. It gives me a strange guilty feeling, hahaha. Thanks for the advice though! Maybe he's a filipino at heart.


----------

